# Sacroiliitis - Whats The Score ?



## gb155 (31 Jan 2011)

My doc just told me I have the above in my spine and hip, on the right hand side, from my RTA.

Doc has requested a second Xray and said he will fill me in when he gets that back

but whats the score with it, from a cycling and running point of view ?


----------



## ventoux50 (1 Feb 2011)

The sacrum is the bony part at the base of your spine, which consists of a number of fused bones, leading down to the coccyx (tail bone).
On either side of the sacrum you have an ilium - a wing shaped piece of bone which houses the socket part of the hip joint.
The area is swamped with muscles which work the legs, spine, internal bits (sphincter etc ! )

However, your GP is probably referring to a strain of the ligaments which hold the sacrum and ilium firmly together. If these are strained beyond their normal limits you can end up in a lot of pain in the groin / hip/ buttock / sciatic nerve route area. 

The 'itis' part of the diagnosis refers to 'inflammation' - of the areas where the damage has occurred.

The degree of injury will dictate the appropriate method of rehab, which is why the doc will have requested further x-rays (although I personally would consider MRI/CT more beneficial as a diagnostic tool.)

At this stage I really think you need to be guided by what the doc tells you, and be careful of running or cycling at the moment because the likelihood is that you may cause further ligament damage from the shearing forces across the sacroiliac joint which those exercises cause.

Rest up for a while, and await the x-ray results and whatever other examinations you have to undergo.
I would expect (barring complications) that you will make a full recovery, just be patient (sorry no pun intended  ) and let it heal properly first.

Best of luck for a speedy recovery !


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2011)

That sounds like what my ex suffers from. She is okay most of the time, happy to go for 10 mile walks over the hills and so on. Then one day, she will wake up and 'it' has gone again and she suffers a lot of pain for a few days until it settles down again. I think there are some exercises she does which ease the pain, I'll ask her next time I see her.

I hope you get your problem sorted. She has seen quite a few doctors and physios over the years and never quite cleared it up.


----------



## fossyant (1 Feb 2011)

Don't tell him to rest, he hasn't...... he keeps breaking his bikes !  

What they said above, it will be soft tissue damage - What's likely is your injury will take some time to heal, rather than a simple strain (which is what has happened as it's been some months).


----------



## gb155 (2 Feb 2011)

Thanks Guys

I have been suffering with this since the accident in July, Its not got worse but not gone away, No point in resting , I had almost 3 weeks off over xmas and it didn't ease up one little bit.

but i'll take the rest of the advice given away and see how it goes.


----------

